# Achat Ipad Air...attendre sortie de AIr 2 ??



## palou2314 (29 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour

Je souhaite acquérir un ipad air 32 ou 64 go..à voir

Je sais que l'ipad  air 2 devrait sortir ou etre annoncé courant mois d'ctobre....

Je souhaite attendre que l'ipad air 2 sorte ou soit annoncé pour acheter mon ipad air qui je l'espère aura baissé un peu au niveau prix....

Avez vous des dates probables pour sa sortie ? J'ai lu sur le web le 21 octobre, puis lu quelques part comme quoi cette date était bidon......


----------



## LukeSkywalker (29 Septembre 2014)

Y'a de grande chances pour que l'annonce soit faite le 21 avec une disponibilité le jour même ou la semaine suivante. 
Je serai quand même prudent à ta place, sur les iPad ils ont longtemps gardé l'iPad 2 en entrée de gamme alors que de plus récents aurait dû être proposés à la place. Cette année je ne sais pas si l'entrée de gamme restera l'iPad 4 ou si il sera remplacé par l'iPad air...


----------



## palou2314 (29 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Donc tu penses que le prix de l'ipad air ne va pas baisser un peu avec l'arrivé de l'ipad air 2 ?????

Mon ipad 2 commence à avoir des signes de fatigues....surout avec ios 8.02...d'ou le changement pour une capacité plus grande...


----------



## LukeSkywalker (29 Septembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas qu'il ne va pas baisser, c'est que l'iPad air ne sera peut-être plus en vente du tout. 
C'est un problème de grille tarifaire apple, l'iPad air démarre à 490 avec l'iPad 4 en entrée de gamme à 390. L'iPad mini rétina coûte 400 soit seulement 10 de plus que l'entrée de gamme des grands iPad. 
Je vois mal apple fournir le même prix pour l'iPad mini rétina et l'iPad air 1 lorsque le nouveau sera sortit, je pense qu'ils garderont l'iPad 4 en entrée de gamme et l'iPad air 1 actuel disparaîtra.


----------



## palou2314 (29 Septembre 2014)

Comment ça il ne sera plus du tout en vente....
c'est pas bon pour mon plan tout ça....
Que faire ??? l'acheter maintenant ou prendre le risque d'attendre ????


----------



## adixya (29 Septembre 2014)

Tu pourras acheter mon 128 Go 
Il date de mai dernier !


----------



## LukeSkywalker (29 Septembre 2014)

Il est mieux pour toi d'attendre. 
Il te faut un iPad Air 1 ou 2 donc si tu prends le 1 aujourd'hui tu seras deg dans un mois car le 2 sera au même prix.
Avec un peu de chance ils vont conserver le 1 en entrée de gamme à 400 et ce sera une bonne affaire pour toi mais j'en suis pas convaincu...


----------



## palou2314 (29 Septembre 2014)

Honnetement un ipad air 1 ça sera tjrs ieux que mon ipad 2 16go......

Après si l'ipad air 2 est au même prix que l'ipad air 1 aujourd'hui...à voir....

Ce qui m'importe surtout c'est un capacité bcp plus importante...32 ou 64....avec un vrai faible pour 64


----------



## LukeSkywalker (29 Septembre 2014)

Si ils font comme pour les iPhones, l'iPad air 2 64go sera au prix de l'iPad air 1 32go. 
Et la je suis aussi tenté...


----------



## palou2314 (30 Septembre 2014)

Bref je suis un peu perdu.....
Pour le moment je reste sur un ipad air 64 go.....
J'optais pour du neuf mais y a t il moyen d'en trouver en occasion ???


----------



## LukeSkywalker (30 Septembre 2014)

Tu as le refurb d'Apple pour ça avec la garantie apple pendant 1 an.
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad/ipad_air


----------



## palou2314 (4 Octobre 2014)

Bon ben j ai craqué
Ça sera un iPad Air argent 128 Go sur le refiurb......
Est il possible qu il y ait des rayures ??
Je veux dire sur le dos de l'iPad et autour de l'écran ?


----------



## cillab (4 Octobre 2014)

palou2314 a dit:


> Comment ça il ne sera plus du tout en vente....
> c'est pas bon pour mon plan tout ça....
> Que faire ??? l'acheter maintenant ou prendre le risque d'attendre ????




 bonjour 
achète un ipad air 16 go et tu achete un DD WIFI 1 TO  LACIE FUEL nikel
tu a une memoire formidable et tu n'a pas besoin d'investir sur 128 go


----------



## palou2314 (4 Octobre 2014)

Le DD 1To en wifi c est bien quand je suis chez moi ...... Mais a l extérieur ????? Je vais devoir me trimbaler le DD ??????

Je ne comprend pas vraiment  comment est branché ce DD ?


----------



## adixya (4 Octobre 2014)

Je ne trouve pas très pratique d'avoir à se balader avec un disque dur, personnellement.
Je préfère avoir une liberté totale avec l'iPad uniquement, quitte à gérer ce que je mets dessus ou pas.
Et franchement, ce sont les films en HD qui prennent de la place rapidement sur un iPad, même avec un 128 Go (une dizaine de films, pas plus, même moins si on a d'autres types de données), mais pour tout le reste (photos, musiques, ebooks etc), il y a tout l'espace du monde, ou en tout cas de quoi faire pendant un SACRÉ bout de temps, en tout cas pour mon type d'usage.


----------



## palou2314 (5 Octobre 2014)

C'est sur que les films en 1080 c'est lourd....
Après avec 128 Go on peut se permettre d'en mettre une 20 taine.....
Pour ce qui est du DD je suis bien d'accord avec toi...pas trop nomade


----------



## cillab (5 Octobre 2014)

bonsoir
pour la lecture de tes films en 1080 tu va pas mettre grand chose ,méme avec GO 
pour la lecture il te faut installer VLC  & 8PLAYER pour certains formats audio
avec un DD 1 TO  tu a 8 h d'autonomie  et des films au taquet aprés,c'est toi qui voie  moi je m'en sert a l'hotel  en vacances ect.......


----------



## MaitreYODA (5 Octobre 2014)

Salut,

Pour répondre a ta question si ce n'est pas trop tard:

Je serais toi j'attendrais l'iPad Air 2! En tous cas, moi, c'est ce que je fais! (Et je suis dans le meme cas de figure que toi, c'est a dire que j'ai un iPad 2...)

Le 2 devrait:
avoir un meilleur écran
être plus léger et fin de 1mm
avoir Touch iD
le A8 ou A8X (performances un peu amelioré mais c'est surtout pour l'autonomie
éventuellement 2 Go de RAM (pour le multi-fenêtrage)

Qui plus est, même si l'iPad Air n'est plus proposé par apple à la sortie de l'iPad Air 2, tu peux être sûr que les revendeurs (fnac, boulanger etc) baisseront le prix du Air 1 pour se débarrasser de leurs stocks.

Pour la capacité, moi je m'oriente vers du 64 Go pour être tranquille.


----------



## adixya (5 Octobre 2014)

Ce serait top qu'ils proposent direct une configuration a 1 To de données lol
Genre la gamme qui ressemblerait a :
16 Go / 64 Go / 128 Go / 256 Go / 512 Go / 1 To


----------

